# Do Chickens eat bees?



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*chickens*

most will only eat one or two from a hive before they learn but there is always the slow learner that will try several days in a row.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I've never seen a chicken eat a bee. I have seen them work the hives for wax moths. If they do eat a bee now and then, they more than pay their way by eating wax moths. Although I haven't had chickens since shb came around, I would think they may help there, too.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey iddee,

I know you know a lot about snakes
I have a 5 foot blacksnake hanging around the hives
I don't mind, I'm sure if he eats any it's only a few
but do you think a blacksnake will eat bees off the front of a hive?
I keep seeing him around there

Dave


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

NO...He will pick the mice up from under the hive or in the brush nearby. Also, anoles, skinks, and other lizards which do eat insects, maybe including bees. The smell of him may also deter skunks and other pests. He will only do good for you, unless he scares you and makes you hurt yourself.


----------



## Kevin M (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree with Iddee, but when you see that black snake around, give him/her some respect. We got them up here on long island, ny as well..If you get to close and they don't run,like they do most time, they will rear up and give ya a good bit....I know, i've been bitten messing around with them.. They aren't poisonous, but the bit hurts a bit... I also have lots of gardner snakes around, there all good for ridding rodents, snakes are a good thing...even poisonous ones treated with respect...


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

ha,

he's been around here a couple of years
I caught him one time and showed him to the kids next door
later I let him go in the middle of the backyard and he didn't run
he coiled up and tried to threaten me
it was funny, I could hold my boot out in front of him and he'd strike at it
I have some pictures of it somewhere, I'll try to find them

Dave


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've had free range chickens and bees since 1974. I've never had a problem. I did see a hen eat a bee once. She didn't look pleased afterwards.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

At times I have seen the bees getting water from the chickens water pan and none every appear to get eating. I have never seen the chickens even eat any dead bees from where I placed wet extraction pans in the yard. However, I do know that the chickens just love to eat drone larva and wax moth larva. 

Also, the chickens hardly every go within 20 feet of the hives - they must have learned the hard way. For this reason, I wonder if they would be very effective against SHB.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Well..............only if your beehives and your chickens are on the opposite sides of the road; THEN you may have a "problem". SORRY! I guess I have a "bee brain".


----------

